# Living in Canaries V Andalucia/Almeria



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

I've read on a previous thread that it maybe as economical to live in the Canaries as the mainland Costa's. Staying warm(ish) during the winter is important. Why else would we come over?
We will be living on basic Brit OAP plus limited savings. We will be keeping a small house in the UK (rented out ), as a bolt hole. So we will probably always have to rent where ever we finally move to. 

Any thoughts??

Care to share your experiences?

Thank's
Derek


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Derek H said:


> I've read on a previous thread that it maybe as economical to live in the Canaries as the mainland Costa's. Staying warm(ish) during the winter is important. Why else would we come over?
> We will be living on basic Brit OAP plus limited savings. We will be keeping a small house in the UK (rented out ), as a bolt hole. So we will probably always have to rent where ever we finally move to.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to come over and see it all really, altho you also need to think of practicalities that will affect you. For example, if you're going to need to go back to the UK often, you'd probably be better off on the mainland as flights are quicker, more regular and cheaper, there maybe other things specific to your needs to take into account...??

There is no doubt that mainland, certainly Andalucia is not great in the winter, last year it rained from mid december til mid April and the summers are very hot!

I would suspect that the canaries maybe better if you want the all year climate, which, from your posts is important to you. But you need to have a look - go there for a little holiday and see what you think

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Long term living away from the UK – Canary Islands –V- Spanish Mainland. Perhaps you remember my previous post on another thread where I advised anybody thinking of moving should undertake a SWOT Analysis (Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats). This is a test you can do all by yourself and all you need are one pen and one sheet of paper.
If all-year-round sunshine is your sole trigger, then Canary Islands win hands down. The choice is made and all you have to do is go.

But, I bet your SWOT analysis throws up some serious points for discussion. Among them are Healthcare, Access, Livability (made up word) and more.

Healthcare:- Canary Islands are outside of the EU so health-care will cost you. Remember EHIC card holds all the power of a Tesco card outside of the EU. Healthcare on the mainland is good and it is free. Travel Insurance is great . . . until you make a claim.

Access:- You have a huge choice of airports from which to travel from and to which you want to travel. If you want to bring your car, then you have more choice.

Livability:- The Canary Islands are smaller and therefore you have much less choice in terms of exploring. Furthermore, there are less people and consequently you can make less friends. Believe it or not a nearby (walking distance) decent supermarket is also a ‘must’.

For me it would be the Spanish Mainland on each of the above points. But, you have to remember:-

(a)	Annual temperatures differ the further south you travel. It is the same with rainfall.

(b)	You need a destination that suits you (overcrowded areas, especially in Costa del Sol may drive you back to the UK quicker than Concorde).

(c)	You need to be in the proximity of several airports for choice. Ryanair abandoned Fuerteventura-Dublin and it left many Irish holiday home owners with glum faces and properties worth less.

(d)	Choice, well if you get fed up, dried up, bored, etc it is easier to move a few miles distant on the mainland. 

Anybody making your choice will have a lot of homework to do. But, you are keeping your UK home. Therefore, your risk is not as great, so you have excellent adventures beckoning.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Anybody making your choice will have a lot of homework to do. But, you are keeping your UK home. Therefore, your risk is not as great, so you have excellent adventures beckoning.[/QUOTE]

Leper,
Your making a lot of sense again. We will be SWOTing a lot over the next couple of years, prior to retirement.
Will send a E mail in the next few days.
Thanks again 
Derek


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Leper said:


> Healthcare:- Canary Islands are outside of the EU so health-care will cost you. Remember EHIC card holds all the power of a Tesco card outside of the EU. Healthcare on the mainland is good and it is free. Travel Insurance is great . . . until you make a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leper,

I live in the Canary Islands, we are part of Spain and therefore Part of the E.U. My health care is *free* Also the E.H.I.C. is accepted here. 

For Derek health care here will also be free and also for his wife.

The only difference between the Canaries and the peninsular is that we are Z.E.C.
Zona Especial Canarias, that means our I.G.I.C. is only 4%, fuel food and booze are far cheaper than elsewhere and if you are resident here ferries and air travel are half price

Hepa


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the prices gap is starting to close a bit between the two areas but being on an island it is always likely to be more of a drain on finances. You should be able to find fairly reasonable long term rentals in both locations given the current crisis and you can make a direct comparison between the areas. One thing which is clear is that you will find a better winter climate the further you go south.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jmthomas said:


> I think the prices gap is starting to close a bit between the two areas but being on an island it is always likely to be more of a drain on finances. You should be able to find fairly reasonable long term rentals in both locations given the current crisis and you can make a direct comparison between the areas. One thing which is clear is that you will find a better winter climate the further you go south.


That is an interesting theory, the price gap closing, our diesel is 73 cents a litre and going down in price, how is yours?

H


----------

